# الفتيات واللون الوردى



## nonogirl89 (24 يونيو 2008)

يقول باحثون إن حب البنات الصغيرات للون الوردي قد لا يكون راجعا فقط للجهود التسويقية من جانب شركات الملابس واللعب. 
وكتب خبراء في صحيفة "كارانت بيولوجي" يقولون إن النساء يملن إلى اختيار الألوان الفاتحة، وربما يفسر ذلك ميلهن إلى الفاكهة الناضجة أو الشركاء الذين يتمتعون بالصحة الجيدة. 
وكانت أغلب الدراسات السابقة قد اقترحت أن هناك ميلا عاما إلى اللون الأزرق بصرف النظر عن الجنس. 
وقد قام فريق من الباحثين من جامعة نيوكاسل برئاسة الدكتورة أنيا هولبرت باجراء اختبارات على عينة ضمت 200 شاب وفتاة في العشرينيات من العمر وسألوهم عن الألوان على شاشة الكمبيوتر. 
وكانت النساء أميل لاختيار الأطياف الزرقاء المشوبة بالحمرة، في حين كن أبعد ما يكون عن مزيج الأخضر والأصفر. 
وكانت إحدى المشكلات الرئيسية التي واجهت الباحثين هي هل ردة الفعل هذه نتاج سنوات من الثقافة السائدة والتي تقول "إن الأزرق للأولاد والوردي للبنات". 
ولمواجهة هذه المشكلة تم اختيار مزيج من المتطوعين ضموا بريطانيين بيض وصينيين وكانوا من الشباب والفتيات. 
ورغم أن المتطوعين الصينيين من الفتيات والشباب مالوا إلى الخيالات الحمراء، ولم يكن ذلك مستغربا لأن الأحمر هو لون "الحظ" في الصين، إلا أن الفروق كانت واضحة بين الرجال والنساء. 
فتش عن النوع 
ووفقا للباحثين فان ذلك عزز فكرة أن هذا الميل يرجع إلى النوع، وليس إلى الثقافة السائدة. 
وقالت الدكتورة هولبرت " قد يكون للتطور عامل في ذلك حيث تميل النساء إلى اختيار اللون الوردي ممثلا في الفواكه المائلة للحمرة، والصحة، والوجوه المشبعة بالحمرة". 
وتابعت هولبرت قائلة "ربما استغلت الثقافة هذا المزيج الطبيعى لدى النساء". 
وقالت ياجو ليند، وهي باحثة أخرى مشاركة في هذه الدراسة إنه سيتم توسيع نطاقها لتشمل الأطفال للتأكد من هذه النتائج. وقالت إنها تتوقع ظهور دراسات أخرى تربط اللون بالوزن والاحباط. 
ويذكر أنه لا يوجد تفسير واضح حتى الآن يبرر لماذا يميل البشر إلى اللون الأزرق؟ 
وتقول الدكتورة هولبرت "بالعودة إلى عصر الانسان الأول كان لدينا مرجع طبيعي هو السماء الزرقاء، والتي كانت تؤشر إلى الأجواء الطيبة، كما تؤشر إلى مصدر طيب للمياه".
مع العلم ان اللون الأزرق له تأثير محبب بالهدوء

منقووووووووووول


----------



## sosana (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*

ميرسي على المعلومات يا نونو


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*

*معلومة جديدة وجميلة *
*ميرسى يا ماما نونو*


----------



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*

معلومات جميله اوى يا نونو

شكراااااااااااااا يا قمر​


----------



## totty (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*

_معلومه جديده خالص

ميرسى يا قمرى_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*

*مووووضوع حلو يا نو نتى والاحلى منه صورة القطه اللى فى الموضو ع بجد  تجنن هههههههههه ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*

معلومات رااااااااائعه ياباشا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي على المعلومات يا نونو



ميرسى لردك ياقمرة:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *معلومة جديدة وجميلة *
> *ميرسى يا ماما نونو*



بس ياولد
ولو مابطلتش ياماما دى
هطلع اشاعة فى المنتدى انك بتحب اللون الوردى:t30:
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على الرد ياجوجو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



candy shop قال:


> معلومات جميله اوى يا نونو
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا يا قمر​



ميرسى ليكى ياكاندى على المرور الجميل والرد الرقيق:Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



totty قال:


> _معلومه جديده خالص
> 
> ميرسى يا قمرى_​



الله توتى فى موضوعى30:
يارب يكون عجبك ياحلوة
وميرسى لردك الجميل:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *مووووضوع حلو يا نو نتى والاحلى منه صورة القطه اللى فى الموضو ع بجد  تجنن هههههههههه ​*



هههههههههههههههههههه
اة قطة عسولة زى اللى حطتها:t30:
بس بقولك ايه بلاش تجنن دى 
عشان احنا مش ناقصين:hlp:
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على الرد يادونتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه ياباشا
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> ​



الله يخليك ياكوكو يارافع معنوياتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sara A (25 يونيو 2008)

معلومات جميله يا نونو 
وفعلا أنا بحب اللون الوردى مووووووووووت وكمان اللبنى


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



sara A قال:


> معلومات جميله يا نونو
> وفعلا أنا بحب اللون الوردى مووووووووووت وكمان اللبنى



ميرسى ياحبيبتى على الرد الحلو
وانا كمان بحبهم جدا 
تصدقى كان نفسى اكتب الموضوع باللون الوردى بس لقيت ان المنتدى كله هيركب نضارات بعده :11azy:
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى كمان مرة على التشجيع والرد ياسارة:Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*

*ميرسى يا نونو على المواضيع الجميلا دى وبجد ربنا يعوضك خير يااااااااااااااااااااررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب​*


----------



## silina*** (27 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي نونو 
موضوع جميل اوي و مفيد


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



الحانوتى قال:


> *ميرسى يا نونو على المواضيع الجميلا دى وبجد ربنا يعوضك خير يااااااااااااااااااااررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب​*



ميرسى يامينا على الردود الحلوة والتشجيع الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



silina*** قال:


> ميرسي نونو
> موضوع جميل اوي و مفيد



ميرسى يا سيلينا ياللى اسمك جميل بجد
ربنا يخلى حياتك كلها وردىىىىىىىىىىىى:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## emy (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*

_شكرا يا نونو يا جميل_​


----------



## الحانوتى (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ميرسى يا*مينا ​*على الردود الحلوة والتشجيع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك​





_*هاى نونو فى المنتديات انا هنا اسمى الحانوتى
no mina
معلش انا اسف اخطيت سمحينى


انتى موضوعاتك جميلا وكلامها احلى بس كلمة مينا هى اللى مش حلوى 
انا اسمى الحانوتى
انا اسف*_​


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



الحانوتى قال:


> _*هاى نونو فى المنتديات انا هنا اسمى الحانوتى
> no mina
> معلش انا اسف اخطيت سمحينى
> 
> ...



خلاص اسفة يا عم مممممي
لا سورى سورى ياعم الحانوتى:t30:
ماتزعلش بس اصل الاسم يعنى صعب 
اسمك الحقيقى احلى بمراحل يعنى
بس حاضر هقولك ياحانوتى
ربنا مايجيبك لينا فى حاجة وحشة
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## الحانوتى (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



nonogirl89 قال:


> خلاص اسفة يا عم مممممي
> لا سورى سورى ياعم الحانوتى:t30:
> ماتزعلش بس اصل الاسم يعنى صعب
> اسمك الحقيقى احلى بمراحل يعنى
> ...






*نونو معلش انا اسف ان كنت اتكلمت وقلتلك  كدا بس انا مش عاوز حد يعرف اسمى​*


----------



## My Rock (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



الحانوتى قال:


> *نونو معلش انا اسف ان كنت اتكلمت وقلتلك كدا بس انا مش عاوز حد يعرف اسمى​*


 
خايف للدرجة ديه ان حد يعرف اسمك؟
و لما مش عاوز حد يعرف اسمك, بتقول للناس على اسمك ليه؟

امرك غريب فعلاً!


----------



## الحانوتى (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



my rock قال:


> خايف للدرجة ديه ان حد يعرف اسمك؟
> و لما مش عاوز حد يعرف اسمك, بتقول للناس على اسمك ليه؟
> 
> امرك غريب فعلاً!





*يا زعيم
حضرتك انا مش عاوز حد سعرف اسمى لانى بعق كتير فى موضوعاتى والسبب انى مش بقراء الموضوع اللى بنقولو كلو 

بس وانا مش عاوز اكون عثرة للناس
يعنى اسم الحانوتى 
مش معرف مسيحى مسلم ارثوذكسى برستانى
كدا يعنى
لكن لما يعرفو اسم مينا 
يعنى ارثوذكسى 
وبيعك كمان 
لما دا كدا احنا نبقى ايه
عرفت يا ماى روك
يا زعيمنا
اخطيت سمحنى وصليلى وانتى يا نونو  سمحينى وصليلى​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*

*ميرسي يا قمر على الموضوع*
*انا اول مرة اعرف الحكاية دى*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك يارب دايماً*
*واشوفك *
*big girl*
*بإذن المسيح*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*

*معلومات رائعة يانونو 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبيتك ​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *ميرسي يا قمر على الموضوع*
> *انا اول مرة اعرف الحكاية دى*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك يارب دايماً*
> *واشوفك *
> ...



ميرسى ياماريان على الرد الجميل خالص
وميرسى على الدعوة الحلوة
ربنا يجعل حياتك كلها وردى فى وردى30:
قولى امين
ربنا يباركك ياقمر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *معلومات رائعة يانونو
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبيتك ​*



ميرسى ياانجى على المرور والتشجيع الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



الحانوتى قال:


> *يا زعيم​*
> *حضرتك انا مش عاوز حد سعرف اسمى لانى بعق كتير فى موضوعاتى والسبب انى مش بقراء الموضوع اللى بنقولو كلو *​
> *بس وانا مش عاوز اكون عثرة للناس*
> *يعنى اسم الحانوتى *
> ...


 

جميل جداً, مادامك خايف ان تكون عثرة للبقية, وهو شعور جميل جداً بالمناسبة, لذلك لا تذكر اسمك لأي احد لا هنا و لا على الخاص و كذلك لا تضع "صورك الخاصة" في التواقيع او في هويتك الشخصية, حتى تكون مجهول الهوية

و بالمرة بطل المواضيع الهايفة الي مثل الحقوني ههرطق, لأنك فعلاً حتكون عثرة كبيرة لغيرك!

ربنا يحميك و يسود في حياتك


----------



## الحانوتى (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الفتيات واللون الوردى*

*


my rock قال:



جميل جداً, مادامك خايف ان تكون عثرة للبقية, وهو شعور جميل جداً بالمناسبة, لذلك لا تذكر اسمك لأي احد لا هنا و لا على الخاص و كذلك لا تضع "صورك الخاصة" في التواقيع او في هويتك الشخصية, حتى تكون مجهول الهوية

و بالمرة بطل المواضيع الهايفة الي مثل الحقوني ههرطق, لأنك فعلاً حتكون عثرة كبيرة لغيرك!

ربنا يحميك و يسود في حياتك

أنقر للتوسيع...




كلامك صح
بس اولاً نونو جير دى اختى لذلك تعرف اسمى (اختى فى المسيح)
وثانياً انا غيرت التوقيع وجبت  صور الاطفال اللى هنا فى المنتدى وعلمتهم صورا واحدا وحطيتهم مش كدا احلى وثالثاً
الموضع اللى ممكن اكتبو لو كان غير مفيد مش هنزل خالص
واكتفى بالردود 
لو مفيد وحاسس انى فيه مشاركة انزلو لاء ممكن يكون فيه عثرة
بلاش منه
واخطيت سمحونى*​


----------



## كيروموسي (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الفتيات واللون الوردى*



كيروموسي قال:


> شكرا



شكرا للرد ياكيرو
وألف ألف مبروك لتفعيل العضوية عقبال ماتبقى عضو شغال فى المنتدى كدة
ربنا معاك​


----------

